# Microdevario Kubotai, Green neon rasbora



## Adam T (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone have long term experience with this fish? I recently bought 50 for my tank (65 hi tec). Tank has been running for about two months. Tank mates are ottos, pygmy corys, variety of shrimp, and three german rams.

I was worried about the rams at first but they really are wusses. I have a male and two females and they're not concerned about anything but each other. They dont mess with the shrimp at all and they completely igonore the rasboras. Its funny, they seem happier now that I have switched to micro foods like cyclops, baby brine, and daphnia.

Back to the rasboras, The group seems like theyre doing great. I lost 1 out of the approx 50-60 I bought (the guy at the store lost count at some point). They colored up over night and look bright green with a blue sheen. My water is 6.6 ph 76-78 F during the day 74 F at night. 

Any insights in to keeping this beautiful little fish is appreciated.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

I've only seen them in a planted tank at a LFS, but they appear to like fast-flowing water.


----------



## Adam T (Dec 27, 2012)

I noticed that when I added an additional powerhead the rasboras started schooling very tightly and seemed to have a little more "pep in their step". It was hard to find information about the streams and floodplains they originate from, but I finally came across an account of a collection trip to Thailand/ Myanmar that contained some mention of this species. Based on that info I adjusted a few things (mostly the increased flow as my ph and temp were already spot on) and the fish all seem to be thriving. I've had them for four days now and I only lost one, the rest are all fully colored and active feeders. Once I start seeing some spawning behavior I will probably set up a 10 gallon in my office and put a small group in with some crypts and mosses to see if I can get some fry.


----------



## CPDzeke (Jan 4, 2013)

I've always wanted a species tank with >20 fish...


----------

